# Alpine SPX Pro Tweeter BRAND NEW



## pjd2011 (Apr 18, 2010)

I messed up and went ahead and spent $100 on a replacement tweeter that I ended up not needing. Had a crossed wire instead of the tweet blowing. Brand new from Woofers Etc! 

Alpine SPX-17 Pro Tweeter | eBay


----------



## pjd2011 (Apr 18, 2010)

Put this up again. Woofers ETC is selling these for $130 a tweeter now!!

Alpine SPX-17 Pro Tweeter | eBay


----------



## pjd2011 (Apr 18, 2010)

Posted again. Really need this gone. PM me if you need more info or have questions.


Tweeter


----------



## johnb71 (Jan 14, 2012)

This tweeter and my crossover set work perfectly together. I just listed today. Good luck with sale! This is a great tweeter!!


----------

